# Outgoing links being hijacked.



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

From the mac thread, clicking www.apple.com/clips, brings me

to VigLink Shopping


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

http://www.viglink.com/shop/about



> *Why am I seeing this?*
> At VigLink, we empower content creators to connect enthusiastic consumers with products written about in the publisher's content. The publisher whose site you left gives VigLink the ability to identify the same product across various merchants and bring you to this destination. VigLink shopping allows you to choose where you want to shop, and ensures you're getting the best possible price.
> 
> To learn more about VigLink please visit our site at www.viglink.com.
> ...


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

It didn't on my phone.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Opt Out of VigLink


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> Opt Out of VigLink


Mike, the opt out link doesn't work.
I followed the opt out link earlier, and a few hours on, and I'm still being redirected !


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

shady said:


> Mike, the opt out link doesn't work.
> I followed the opt out link earlier, and a few hours on, and I'm still being redirected !


It's based on a browser cookie, so if you change browsers and/or clear out cookies, it won't remember you've opted out.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I thought being a club member was enough. I can't recall opting out. But it's possible I did and forgot.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> I thought being a club member was enough. I can't recall opting out. But it's possible I did and forgot.


Click the opt-out link and check...


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> It's based on a browser cookie, so if you change browsers and/or clear out cookies, it won't remember you've opted out.


I've not done any of those things, and I still get the viglink redirection.


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

I just clicked on the OPT out again, and it already remembers I'm Disabled
However, I then click on the apple.com/clips link in the first post, and I get straight back to viglink


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Browsers can be configured to handle cookies different ways, including deleting them upon exit, etc.


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> Browsers can be configured to handle cookies different ways, including deleting them upon exit, etc.


I do have Block 3rd party cookies set, but that doesn't explain when I go to the opt out page, it remembers I've opted out, yet it doesn't abide by it.
I'll try restarting my browser - I've not closed in for a few weeks now.
Edit : nope - no change


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

shady said:


> I do have Block 3rd party cookies set, but *that doesn't explain when I go to the opt out page, it remembers I've opted out, yet it doesn't abide by it. *
> I'll try restarting my browser - I've not closed in for a few weeks now.


Ah, I didn't understand what the issue was until now. VigLink sucks. I try to block it as much as possible.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

The opt out works, but I don't think I should have to opt out.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

I am seeing this now as well.

What is VigLink and where is it coming from? I don't appear to have any spyware. Just did a system check.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

It's essentially a way to feed referral revenue to the forum owners, and is part of the forum software. It replaces links to stores such as Amazon with its own links, but often breaks them in the process. I hate it.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

dthmj said:


> The opt out works, but I don't think I should have to opt out.


I recently had to opt out again. And again, as a paying member of the TCF Club, I shouldn't have to opt out at all.


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

dthmj said:


> I recently had to opt out again. And again, as a paying member of the TCF Club, I shouldn't have to opt out at all.


Same here


----------



## danm628 (May 14, 2002)

I'm starting to get Viglink on news articles. I just had it redirect the USA Today link from this post to Viglink: https://www.tivocommunity.com/commu...ment-compensation.497295/page-9#post-11328109

And as others have said, as a paying TCF Club member why am I getting advertisements? I thought the point of joining TCF Club was to support TCF and not get any advertisements. Now I need to consider whether I should renew when it comes up or just drop TCF Club.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I've removed TCF Club from the Viglink addon.


----------



## danm628 (May 14, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> I've removed TCF Club from the Viglink addon.


Thank you.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> I've removed TCF Club from the Viglink addon.


I think you should remove it entirely, because it doesn't seem to work. It just breaks links.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> I've removed TCF Club from the Viglink addon.


Thank you!


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

I'm a TCF Club member, and I got redirected to the viglink site today. 
I saw that other people have been getting ads - is this broken as well?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Sometimes when browsing the forums with Firefox my browser freezes and locks, says I have the "Zeus" virus and to call a number. I know it's a scam so I just shut down the computer and restart but does this have anything to do with this Viglink? Has happened multiple times, only when I'm using Firefox.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I am a TCF Club member and Viglink is still in the loop for me.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Same.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Paid TCF Club member. Still getting hijacked. Lame.


----------



## danm628 (May 14, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> Paid TCF Club member. Still getting hijacked. Lame.


It seems to vary. I was getting Viglink for a day or so then it stopped. I haven't had it happen in a month or so. But you, and others, are still reporting it as TCF members.

Even when I tried it without an adblocker it was broken. I ended up at Viglink with no way to get where I was planning to go. Why an ad service would try to intercept news articles is incomprehensible. There is no chance to redirect me to purchase something at a different site instead of where Viglink thinks I was going. There was no purchase involved at all.


----------

